# ετερογονία των σκοπών = heterogony of ends



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Επικαιρικό νήμα, από την αναφορά του κ. Ευ. Βενιζέλου στην ετερογονία των σκοπών κατά τη σημερινή ομιλία του στη Βουλή (για τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ).

The "*heterogony of ends*" is a famous expression formulated in 1886 by German philosopher Wilhelm Wundt, to denote the phenomenon of men serving different purposes than those they are consciously pursuing.

The original German expression was *Heterogonie der Zwecke*, variously translated in English as *heterogony/heterogeneity/heterogenesis of ends/goals/purposes*. It was first formulated by Wundt in 1886, in his book _Ethics_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterogony_of_ends


Από το OED:

*heterogony of ends:* a principle enunciated by Wundt (_Ethik_ 1886), according to which the development of religion and of codes of moral and social behaviour produced results that are to be distinguished from the cause of the development and were not intended at its outset; e.g. moral customs are regarded as (unforeseen) outgrowths from religious ceremonial. 

   1887 _Mind_ XII. 286 The most general results of the author's [sc. Wundt's] investigation are a ‘law of three stages’ of moral development and a ‘law of the heterogony of ends’.    1897 J. H. Gulliver et al. tr. _Wundt's Ethik_ I. 330 The law of the heterogony of ends. We mean to express by this name what is a matter of universal experience: that manifestations of will, over the whole range of man's free voluntary actions, are always of such a character that the effects of the actions extend more or less widely beyond the original motives of volition, so that new motives are originated for future actions, and again, in their turn, produce new effects.    1911 _Encycl. Brit._ XVIII. 241/2 Each particular will is directed to particular ends, but‥beyond these ends effects follow as unexpected consequences, and‥this heterogony produces social effects which we call custom.

Από το ΠαπΛεξ:
«ετερογονία τών σκοπών»· νόμος τών ψυχικών φαινομένων κατά τον οποίο μια αιτία παράγει αποτέλεσμα διαφορετικό από το επιζητούμενο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2013)

Το Βήμα ισχυρίζεται, σε ένα υμνητικό προς Βενιζέλο άρθρο, ότι είναι αριστοτελική έννοια:

Επιπλέον, καμία αντίδραση δεν είχε ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και στην επανάληψη της φράσης «ετερογονία των σκοπών» από τον κ. Βενιζέλο. Πρόκειται για μια αριστοτελική έννοια που καταδεικνύει τις απροσδόκητες εξελίξεις στην πορεία μιας ιδέας ή μιας πολιτικής. 

Δεν έχουν βέβαια δίκιο, λέξη "ετερογονία" δεν υπάρχει στην αρχαία γραμματεία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Υπάρχει κάποιο μυστήριο εδώ. Διαβάζουμε, ας πούμε, σε μια αγγλική πηγή:

The ancients did not recognize the biological integrity of each species. Aristotle, for instance, accepted the frequent occurrence of hybridization among species, as between fox and dog or between tiger and dog. Both Aristotle and Theophrastus accepted the folklore belief that seeds of one species of plant *could germinate into plants of another species (heterogony)*. Most herbalists and early botanists also accepted this as true or at least made no effort to refute it.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=pHThtE2R0UQC&pg=PA254#v=onepage&q&f=false

Χρησιμοποιεί ο Αριστοτέλης το επίθετο, τα _ετερογενή (ζώα)_ (= of different kinds, LSJ).

Αλλά στα ελληνικά βρήκα την _ετερογονία_ σε άρθρο του Θ. Βερέμη:
O Αριστοτέλης μίλησε για την «ετερογονία των σκοπών», επισημαίνοντας τις απροσδόκητες εξελίξεις στην πορεία μιας ιδέας ή μιας πολιτικής. 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_08/06/2003_66018

Εκεί σταμάτησα, γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο για την απαραίτητη έρευνα, αφού, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Επειδή ο κ. Βενιζέλος αναφέρθηκε σε Έλληνα πολιτικό που συνήθιζε να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο:

Την έννοια αυτή χρησιμοποιούσε συχνά ο πρόεδρος της ΕΔΑ Ηλ. Ηλιού για να επισημάνει ότι για άλλον σκοπό ξεκινάει ο αδέξιος φορέας της ιστορικής στιγμής και στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα καταλήγει.
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=493583

(Άλλη πηγή δεν έχω για αυτό.)

ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ
Ψέματα!* Έχω ομιλία του Ηλία Ηλιού (σε Μακεδονία της 13/4/1978) στην οποία λέει:
Η κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να ξεχνά τον νόμο της ετερογονίας των σκοπών που λειτούργησε στην περίπτωση του Α.Ν. 509 που έγινε για τους αριστερούς και η χούντα τον χρησιμοποίησε να διώξει και συντηρητικούς δημοκράτες.

Ωραίο παράδειγμα!


Προσθήκη 18/2/2019:
Το «Ψέματα» εδώ σημαίνει «Λάθος έκανα (όταν έγραψα ότι δεν έχω άλλα πηγή)».


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2013)

Καλό παράδειγμα πράγματι.

Παρόλ' αυτά το TLG δεν έχει λέξη "ετερογονία".

Στα δικά μας χωράφια, τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποιεί θαρρώ ο Τάσιος, για τις περιπτώσεις όπως εμπάθεια - empathy.


----------



## MAKIS (Jan 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα σας, όπως βλέπετε σας έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου, αλλά το όνειρο βγήκε αληθινό. 
Η φράση δεν έχει σχέσει με την σκοπούμενη ετερογαμία από την οποία θα προκύψει η ετερογονία των σκοπών.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

sarant said:


> Παρόλ' αυτά το TLG δεν έχει λέξη "ετερογονία".



Καλημέρα. Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι σύμφωνα με το ΠαπΛεξ (και τη _Συναγωγή_):

[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. _heterogony < hetero_- (πρβλ. _ετερο_-*) + -_gony _(πρβλ. -_γονία_). Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1893 στον Ιω. Σκαλτσούνη]. (Από τη μελέτη _Περί γενέσεως του ανθρώπου_, σελ. 157)

Η μελέτη βρίσκεται εδώ και εκεί διαβάζω:
Ας παραδεχθώμεν την ετερογονίαν, την υπόθεσιν τουτέστι καθ' ην εκ τυχαίας και ανωμάλου γενέσεως παρήχθη τέρας, εξ ου νέον είδος παρήχθη.


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2013)

Δύο φορές χρησιμοποιεί ο Αριστοτέλης τη λ. ετερογενή, σε φυσιογνωστικό συγκείμενο,


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2013)

Ο διευθυντής της Αυγής γράφει για την ετερογονία, έχοντας διαβάσει (στο google, λέει) την εδώ συζήτηση και έχοντας παρερμηνεύσει το "Ψέματα" του σχολίου του nickel.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

sarant said:


> Ο διευθυντής της Αυγής γράφει για την ετερογονία, έχοντας διαβάσει (στο google, λέει) την εδώ συζήτηση και έχοντας παρερμηνεύσει το "Ψέματα" του σχολίου του nickel.


Κτγμ, είναι πάντως εύλογη παρερμηνεία. Δυστυχώς, αν δεις την ανάρτηση του nickel αποσπασματικά (από τον γκούγκλη, π.χ.), εύκολα μπορείς να συναγάγεις ότι το «ψέματα!» αφορά τη δήλωση Βενιζέλου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

ΑΥΓΗ said:


> [...]
> Ας έρθουμε τώρα στην παραπομπή Βενιζέλου στον αείμνηστο Ηλία Ηλιού. Σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζουμε στο google, ο ιστορικός ηγέτης της Αριστεράς χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο με τρόπο που τον διαστρέφει η χρήση Βενιζέλου. Είπε ο Ηλ. Ηλιού (εφ. “Μακεδονία”, 13.04.1978): “Η κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να ξεχνά τον νόμο της ετερογονίας των σκοπών, που λειτούργησε στην περίπτωση του ΑΝ 509 που έγινε για τους Αριστερούς και η Χούντα τον χρησιμοποίησε και δίωξε και συντηρητικούς δημοκράτες”.
> Στο google, στην αναζήτηση “ετερογονία” σχολιάζουν την προχθεσινή αναφορά του κ. Βενιζέλου στον Ηλ. Ηλιού με μία λέξη: “Ψέμματα!” [sic].
> [...]


http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=744773



drsiebenmal said:


> ... Δυστυχώς, αν δεις την ανάρτηση του nickel αποσπασματικά (από τον γκούγκλη, π.χ.), εύκολα μπορείς να συναγάγεις ότι το «ψέματα!» αφορά τη δήλωση Βενιζέλου.



Ας δούμε λοιπόν την υπό συζήτηση ανάρτηση του Νίκελ όπως φαίνεται από τον γκούγκλη, κατά την αναζήτηση για "ετερογονία των σκοπών" (όπου δεν φαίνεται η επίμαχη ανάρτηση, αλλά τμήμα της εισαγωγής στην πρώτη ανάρτηση του νήματος):




και από την προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη σελίδα (cached, χωρίς σύνδεση στη Λεξιλογία):




Ας μου δείξει και μένα κάποιος πώς «διαβάζουμε στο google» ή πώς «σχολιάζουν στο google», γιατί χρόνια τώρα δεν το έχω καταφέρει. To sic στο πρώτο απόσπασμα δικό μου, για τα «*ψέμματα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2013)

Ας εξηγήσω λοιπόν πώς βλέπω ότι μπορεί να γίνει παρεξήγηση:



nickel said:


> Επειδή ο κ. Βενιζέλος αναφέρθηκε σε Έλληνα πολιτικό που συνήθιζε να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο:
> 
> Την έννοια αυτή χρησιμοποιούσε συχνά ο πρόεδρος της ΕΔΑ Ηλ. Ηλιού για να επισημάνει ότι για άλλον σκοπό ξεκινάει ο αδέξιος φορέας της ιστορικής στιγμής και στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα καταλήγει.
> http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=493583
> ...


Πρώτη πηγή παρεξήγησης, ιδιαίτερα αν διαβάσεις μόνο αυτό το ποστ του Νικέλ. Άλλη πηγή για ποιο πράγμα; Το τσιτάτο του Βενιζέλου ή για τη χρήση από τον Ηλ. Ηλιού;

Συνεχίζω:



nickel said:


> ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ
> Ψέματα! Έχω ομιλία του Ηλία Ηλιού (σε Μακεδονία της 13/4/1978) στην οποία λέει:
> Η κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να ξεχνά τον νόμο της ετερογονίας των σκοπών που λειτούργησε στην περίπτωση του Α.Ν. 509 που έγινε για τους αριστερούς και η χούντα τον χρησιμοποίησε να διώξει και συντηρητικούς δημοκράτες.
> Ωραίο παράδειγμα!



Δεύτερη πηγή παρεξήγησης:

Ψέματα! 
Τίνος;
Του Βενιζέλου (που όπως φαίνεται από αντιπαραβολή, χρησιμοποίησε μια πολύ γενικότερη διατύπωση ενώ το τσιτάτο του Ηλιού αναφέρεται στον Α.Ν. 509);
ή
Αυτοδιάψευση του Νικέλ επειδή βρήκε επιτέλους ένα τσιτάτο του Ηλιού (όπως θα καταλάβει όποιος κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσει ολόκληρη τη συζήτηση);

Είναι δύσκολο να γίνει λάθος με μια βιαστική ανάγνωση;


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

(Πολύ) δύσκολο δεν είναι (ειδικά όπως παρουσίασες την ανάρτηση, κομμένη στα δύο), μια βιαστική ανάγνωση όμως σε αυτά τα θέματα δεν ενδείκνυται, ιδίως όταν γράφει κάποιος σε έγκυρη εφημερίδα, όχι σε ένα φόρουμ ή σε κάποιο ιστολόγιο. 

Η απορία μου πάντως παραμένει: πώς σχολιάζει κάποιος «στο google»; Μήπως εννοεί «στο διαδίκτυο» (ή internet / ίντερνετ / ιντερνέτ) ή «στον παγκόσμιο ιστό», αφού δεν θέλει να κατονομάσει την πηγή; Τα δύο τελευταία πάντως (διαδίκτυο και παγκόσμιος ιστός) συγχέονται από πολλούς και φαίνεται πως βρήκανε και παρέα, γκουγκλική. Και πώς «διαβάζουμε στο google» τη συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση με το «Ψέματα!», αφού το google δεν τη δείχνει, αλλά _παραπέμπει_ απλώς στη Λεξιλογία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

Ε, τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες... Εδώ δεν βγάζουμε άκρη (συνολικά, ως πολιτικομιντιακό σύστημα) με τα στικάκια και τα κοπιπέιστ, στις μικροδιαφορές που αναφέρεις θα κολλήσουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, το σχόλιο του Νίκου Φίλη για τον τρόπο που «σχολιάζουν την προχθεσινή αναφορά του κ. Βενιζέλου στον Ηλ. Ηλιού» στο διαδίκτυο («στο google») είναι λίγο ασύνδετη με τα συμφραζόμενα. Ελπίζω αυτή η ανώνυμη αναφορά στο google να μη θεωρείται πρόσθετη τεκμηρίωση στο συμπέρασμα του Ν. Φίλη, ότι δηλαδή «ο ιστορικός ηγέτης της Αριστεράς χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο με τρόπο που τον διαστρέφει η χρήση Βενιζέλου». Έχουμε λαϊκή παροιμία για όλα αυτά: «Πήγε για μαλλί και βγήκε κουρεμένος». Αυτό ήθελε να πει ο Ηλιού, αυτό είπε και ο Βενιζέλος.

Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να με πειράζει που τα _Ψέματα_ έγιναν *_Ψέμματα_. Αλλά και ο Ηλιού είπε «και η χούντα τον χρησιμοποίησε να διώξει και συντηρητικούς δημοκράτες», το οποίο στο άρθρο της Αυγής έγινε «και η Χούντα τον χρησιμοποίησε και δίωξε και συντηρητικούς δημοκράτες».

Ασυναίσθητη διόρθωση; Το «να διώξει» διαβάζεται με δύο τρόπους: με συνίζηση (οπότε είναι του ρήματος _διώχνω_) ή χωρίς συνίζηση (οπότε είναι του ρήματος _διώκω_). Αν αλλάξουμε τη σύνταξη του Ηλιού σε «και δίωξε», γίνεται φανερό ότι ο Ηλιού εννοούσε το ρήμα «διώκω». Ο αναγνώστης δεν χρειάζεται να απορεί γι' αυτό. Θα του μείνει η απορία για τα «Ψέμματα!». 

Και εμάς θα μας μείνει το άγχος, που θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε, μην παρασύρουμε τους αρθρογράφους σε λάθη. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

Από τον Νίκο Ξυδάκη:

*Ετερογονία των σκοπών, τότε, τώρα, πάντα*

«Ό,τι ξεκίνησε ως ανοχή και επικούρηση στο τζιχαντικό αντάρτικο για ανατροπή του καθεστώτος Ασαντ έχει εξελιχθεί στον εφιάλτη του χαλιφάτου. [...] Πρόκειται για το φαινόμενο της ετερογονίας των σκοπών, κατά τη φιλοσοφία, ή για το φαινόμενο της υποστροφής, το blowback, κατά την ορολογία των υπηρεσιών πληροφοριών, για το οποίο προειδοποιούσε ο περίφημος Ελληνοαμερικανός πράκτορας της CIA, Γκαστ Αβράκωτος, στο τέλος του βιβλίου του “Charlie Wilson’s War: The Extraordinary Story of the Largest Covert Operation in History”, με το οποίο περιέγραφε αναλυτικά την επιχείρηση διείσδυσης στους μουτζαχεντίν».


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2019)

Θυμήθηκε σήμερα ο Παύλος Τσίμας στο ραδιόφωνο την «ετερογονία των σκοπών», αναφέρθηκε κι αυτός, εντελώς en passant, στον Αριστοτέλη (όχι, δεν βλέπω να έχει κανείς ανακαλύψει κάτι συγκεκριμένο σχετικά με τον Αριστοτέλη στην εξαετία που μεσολάβησε), θυμήθηκα την παρανόηση του «Ψέματα» από τον Νίκο Φίλη και, κατά την προσφιλή μου συνήθεια, αναζήτησα τον όρο στα πιο πρόσφατα λεξικά. Λοιπόν, «ετερογονία των σκοπών» δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας ούτε στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ του Πατάκη. Στο δεύτερο η _ετερογονία_ σε μεταφέρει σε _ετερογένεση_ και ορισμούς της βιολογίας. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν. Και ελπίζουμε να μην εμφανιστεί κι εκεί κανένας Αριστοτέλης.


----------

